# O Παρθενώνας (γαλλ. ντοκιμαντέρ, 2008)



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2010)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον καινούργιο (2008) γαλλικό ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Παρθενώνα είδα προχτές (στη γερμανική βερσιόν) από το γαλλογερμανικό κανάλι ARTE (υπάρχει πρόσβαση στο κανάλι από τα ελεύθερα της NOVA).

Εδώ θα είναι διαθέσιμο το βίντεο για μια εβδομάδα στο διαδίκτυο (σε γερμανική ή γαλλική βερσιόν), αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην Ελλάδα. Οπότε, όποιος έχει λύση και ενδιαφέρεται, ας το ψάξει.

Το ντοκιμαντέρ (περ. 78 λεπτά) επικεντρώνεται στις εργασίες αναστήλωσης, τις γεωμετρικές αναλογίες του Παρθενώνα (υπάρχει χρυσή τομή, υπάρχουν και αναλογίες 4:9), και ψάχνοντας τη λύση στο μυστήριο της γρήγορης κατασκευής του, αποκαλύπτει πώς ο ναός στα Δίδυμα έδειξε ότι τα τρίγλυφα της ζωφόρου αποτέλεσαν πιθανότατα τη βασική μονάδα μέτρησης, που επέτρεψε τη γρήγορη ολοκλήρωση του Παρθενώνα. Ενδιαφέρον είχε για μένα επίσης και η αποκάλυψη ότι μια μαρμάρινη πλάκα στο μουσείο του Πειραιά θα μπορούσε να είναι το πρότυπο του Βιτρούβιου ανθρώπου του Λεονάρντο ντα Βίντσι, καθώς περιέχει τις αναλογίες του ανθρώπινου σώματος και τις βασικές μονάδες μέτρησης στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα.


----------

